# Get a new goat



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm getting a new goat soon wow I'm excited need help with names


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Very exciting  What breed/color/gender?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool, when you you be getting it?


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

magpie said:


> I'm getting a new goat soon wow I'm excited need help with names


It a girl and she is meat/ boar and she is 7 months old already


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> Cool, when you you be getting it?


Saturday


----------



## MarcoPoloMom (Sep 28, 2013)

Petunia


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just observe her for awhile. Something will jump out. Hopefully not her.
Congrats, we can hardly wait for pics!
I was stumped for the longest time on a couple of doelings this year.
Kept calling one Auto Ears. Her grandsire was Auto Repeater. Her ears are just like his were.
Well the sire's name is One Four Richie so her legal name is What Four.


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Just observe her for awhile. Something will jump out. Hopefully not her. Congrats, we can hardly wait for pics! I was stumped for the longest time on a couple of doelings this year. Kept calling one Auto Ears. Her grandsire was Auto Repeater. Her ears are just like his were. Well the sire's name is One Four Richie so her legal name is What Four.


That cool I will keep that in mind thanks and that cool


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I am getting a new goat soon!


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

It is always an exciting thing to get a new goat and get to know it. What sort of coloring does she have (typical boer, red, oreo...)? That can always be something to spark a name. Or you could just call her whatever your favorite girl name is.


----------

